# Hello from us!



## Miss Sarah (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought I better pop in here and introduce myself formally.

I'm Sarah, married to Jai, we live in Australia ... and we are owned by Nugget and Cosmo (both Exotics). Nugget will be 4 next February, and Cosmo will be 1 in November this year.

I got Nugget when I was still living at home with my parents. He's always been such a mummy's boy even though the house was full of other people. He would hear me get home from work and run to the door to greet me, then following me everywhere for the remainder of the night.

When my husband and I moved in together the first few weeks was very hard on Nugget. He no longer had anyone else to play with (my Mum owns three Persians). It didn't take him long to settle in, then it was all physco running around the house like a crazy cat all the time.

I kept asking my husband if we could get another cat to keep Nugget company while we are at work, and he kept saying lets just wait a little bit longer. Much to my surprise he had organised to get another kitten from the same breeder Nugget is from for my birthday. That's when Cosmo arrived!!

Cosmo settled in very quickly, but Nugget didn't really like his new brother. They fought constantly and Nugget would ignore us like we had done a bad thing. Eventually Nugget settled with Cosmo (but even now he still has to show Cosmo who's boss). The funny thing is, Nugget now walks around the house like an old man and sleeps alot, while Cosmo runs around like a little feral!! :lol: 

My two boys are my babies, and they get treated like babies. My husband actually gets a little jealous of them because they get more attention than he does!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  , glad the cats get along good together  , they are very cute in Meet My Kitty :wink: .


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Sarah and welcome!! I enjoyed reading about your cats. They sound adorable  

**off to check out the pics in Meet My Kitty**


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum Sarah, Nugget and Cosmo!  

*Runs To Look At The Kitty Kat Pictures*


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Miss Sarah said:


> My husband actually gets a little jealous of them because they get more attention than he does!!


Hehe that is the case over here too, but he's getting better about it 8) 

I enjoyed reading their stories, and that's so sweet to get a kitten for your birthday. Welcome to the forum


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

It must have been too cute to get a kitten for your birthday!


----------

